# Coming in November: Orchestral Essentials 2 – 'Mixed Orchestra' video online!



## ProjectSAM (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi all!

We're excited to release our teaser video for... Orchestral Essentials 2!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jwcYll_AR8 (Watch the teaser video on YouTube)

Coming in November 2014: the follow-up to the much loved original... Orchestral Essentials 2.

Expand your Orchestral Essentials experience with brand-new selections from the acclaimed ProjectSAM catalog, including the Symphobia series, the True Strike series and our other libraries, all re-designed and streamlined to fit the Orchestral Essentials concept.

Sounds in teaser video are of course 100% Orchestral Essentials 2.

www.projectsam.com
www.facebook.com/ProjectSAMCinematicSampling

Cheers,
The SAM Team


----------



## lpuser (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Coming in November: Orchestral Essentials 2 – watch the teaser video!*

OH MY GOD. Absolutely fantastic! Hopefully, the price will be affordable  Really looking forward to it.


----------



## PJMorgan (Oct 28, 2014)

GREAT! Hopefully there's a nice discount for owners of OE1


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Coming in November: Orchestral Essentials 2 – watch the teaser video!*

=o 

Can't wait to see/hear more!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 28, 2014)

Tres Cool.


----------



## Saxer (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Coming in November: Orchestral Essentials 2 – watch the teaser video!*

does it contain different material than symphobia 1 & 2?


----------



## ysnyvz (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Coming in November: Orchestral Essentials 2 – watch the teaser video!*

Looking forward to it 



Saxer @ Tue Oct 28 said:


> does it contain different material than symphobia 1 & 2?


according to video there are some samples from lumina like choir and oboe


----------



## Vovique (Oct 28, 2014)

Wonderful! I bought OE1 this summer, and been using the strings all over, but thought brass and winds were not quite on the same level. Hope they will be in OE2!


----------



## JC_ (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Coming in November: Orchestral Essentials 2 – watch the teaser video!*

Teaser vid sounds great!


----------



## ProjectSAM (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Coming in November: Orchestral Essentials 2 – watch the teaser video!*

We've just posted a new Orchestral Essentials 2 video!

Listen to some of the highlights from the first section in ProjectSAM Orchestral Essentials 2:

MIXED ORCHESTRA

[Watch the YouTube video]

Stay tuned for the next video which will cover one of the other sections found in the library!
Orchestral Essentials 2 features 8 instrument sections + a set of inspiring Multis:
- Mixed Orchestra
- Strings
- Brass
- Winds
- Percussion
- Keyboards & Harp
- Choir
- Sound Design
- Multis

Orchestral Essentials 2 will be available Tuesday November 11th 2014!

Enjoy!

The SAM Team


----------



## AC986 (Nov 6, 2014)

I may be interested in this one. Project Sam are you going to ask Guy to do the video? Guys videos are useful and I like the way he goes through all the sounds etc on a no nonsense basis.

I don't need swathes of up and down the keyboard or anything like that. I just like to see and hear the sounds from A to Z.


----------



## wst3 (Nov 6, 2014)

Tuesday, November 11?? That's like five whole days away!!! What am I supposed to do till then????

Brilliant stuff so far, keep those demos coming.

Thanks!


----------



## ProjectSAM (Nov 6, 2014)

Here is another Orchestral Essentials 2 video for you to enjoy. This one goes over some of the highlights from the library's BRASS & WOODWINDS sections.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0ObLv-BmvQ (Watch the YouTube video)

Cheers,
The SAM Team


----------



## AC986 (Nov 7, 2014)

Is it possible to not to have the vibrato on the trumpet and woodwinds also?


----------



## ProjectSAM (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Adrian,

The non-legato (initial) sustains are available in both vibrato and non(or very little)-vibrato for the trumpet, flute and oboe. These two modes are controlled through velocity.

The notes after a legato transition are always performed with a natural amount of vibrato (part of the recording).

If you want a non-vibrato note in a legato phrase then you can leave a tiny gap in front of that note so that the non-legato sustain is triggered (instead of the legato transition with vibrato note after it).

Cheers,
The SAM Team


----------



## AC986 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks you. I watched Guy's OE videos earlier today and you should get Guy to do the this new one if you haven't already. It's the easiest way for me personally to get what's going on via a patch by patch, multi by multi basis.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 7, 2014)

ProjectSAM @ Fri Nov 07 said:


> If you want a non-vibrato note in a legato phrase then you can leave a tiny gap in front of that note so that the non-legato sustain is triggered (instead of the legato transition with vibrato note after it).
> 
> Cheers,
> The SAM Team



AH, thanks for mentioning that. I must admit, that in the demo, I'm hearing vibrato in places where I personally wouldn't use it or want to hear it, so I'm pleased it can often be avoided. Otherwise, informative video(s), and I'm looking forward to OE2.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Nov 7, 2014)

Guy is doing two videos for Orchestral Essentials 2!

Cheers,
The SAM Team


----------



## ProjectSAM (Nov 7, 2014)

Here are three first music demos of Orchestral Essentials 2 for you to enjoy by composers Maciek Dobrowolski, Joep Sporck and Rico Derks. They only used Orchestral Essentials 2 for these demos.

Listen at SoundCloud

Enjoy!

The SAM Team


----------



## blougui (Nov 8, 2014)

ProjectSAM @ Sat Nov 08 said:


> Guy is doing two videos for Orchestral Essentials 2!
> 
> Cheers,
> The SAM Team



Excellent news ! Love his walkthrough - and deeply appreciate this VI mate for all his balanced/wise contributions & fellowship.


- Erik 
PS : Hope we'll have his infamous "variety of riches" amongst others


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 8, 2014)

blougui @ Sat Nov 08 said:


> ProjectSAM @ Sat Nov 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy is doing two videos for Orchestral Essentials 2!
> ...



My word, what an awfully nice thing to say.

I think it was "embarrassment of riches" I said too often wasn't it?


----------



## ProjectSAM (Nov 10, 2014)

One more day until release!

We have just uploaded the highlights video for the STRINGS found in Orchestral Essentials 2. Check it out below:

[Watch at Youtube]

Enjoy!

The SAM Team
www.projectsam.com


----------



## pierre434 (Nov 10, 2014)

What is the price ?


----------



## ProjectSAM (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Pierre,

Pricing information will be available tomorrow, when the library is released.

Cheers,
The SAM Team


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 10, 2014)

The sound of OE2 is amazing! Makes for a very powerful addition to OE1.


----------



## eidrahmusic (Nov 10, 2014)

I never got round to buying OE1, would you say the first one is needed to benefit from OE2? Are you going to bundle them together?


----------



## ProjectSAM (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi eidrahmusic,

Orchestral Essentials 2 is of course the perfect companion to Orchestral Essentials 1. However, if you consider your orchestral basis already well-covered, you could definitely consider going straight for Orchestral Essentials 2.

Full instrument and program listing will be uploaded tomorrow!

And yes, there will also be an Orchestral Essentials Pack!

Cheers,
The SAM Team


----------



## eidrahmusic (Nov 10, 2014)

Cheers guys, looking forward to the release tomorrow!


----------



## blougui (Nov 10, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Sun Nov 09 said:


> blougui @ Sat Nov 08 said:
> 
> 
> > ProjectSAM @ Sat Nov 08 said:
> ...



YES ! I was sure I got it wrong - well my memory isn't what it used to be anymore. You didn't say it too often, it's just that it somewhat enlightened my much too poor english vocabulary - I'm French.

- Erik


----------



## Revenant (Nov 10, 2014)

pierre434 @ Mon 10 Nov said:


> What is the price ?



If I were to bet, I would say the price is going to be around 500 bucks (OE1 costs 450 + the "OMG-it's-new!" factor).


----------



## ProjectSAM (Nov 10, 2014)

Revenant @ Mon Nov 10 said:


> pierre434 @ Mon 10 Nov said:
> 
> 
> > What is the price ?
> ...



Well, you might be pleasantly surprised...


----------



## ProjectSAM (Nov 10, 2014)

We posted two more Orchestral Essentials 2 music demos to our SoundCloud channel, "New Wings" by Michal Cielecki and "The Ascendant" by Maciek Dobrowolski:

[Go to SoundCloud]

Orchestral Essentials 2 will be released tomorrow!

Enjoy!

The SAM Team


----------



## bbunker (Nov 10, 2014)

I think there's a law somewhere that says releasing a library on Veteran's Day (in America) means that a discount has to be given to American Composer-Veterans. 

Just kidding - looking forward to seeing this. The demos sound great!


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 10, 2014)

I like those downward gliss/portamento on the short strings. Wish Symphobia had those. 

Do you guys think someone with OE, OBC, S1, S2 and TS1 would find some value in this set? I know, sort of dumb question but I'm honestly asking anyhow.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 10, 2014)

dcoscina @ Mon Nov 10 said:


> I like those downward gliss/portamento on the short strings. Wish Symphobia had those.
> 
> Do you guys think someone with OE, OBC, S1, S2 and TS1 would find some value in this set? I know, sort of dumb question but I'm honestly asking anyhow.



Many of us are wondering the same thing, David, but personally I'm hearing enough in there that is of interest and different that I am planning to purchase it. Maybe PS will comment further.


----------



## dinerdog (Nov 10, 2014)

Same here. Symphobia 1, 3 & Animator. Where does it fit it you have those already? Though I wouldn't mind a new, nimble library with new multis' etc...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 11, 2014)

Here's my fumbling rambling overview of all the instruments - http://youtu.be/7J-04SM2-no and the multis - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6h23R2G-qEo .

I'm not 100% sure myself of where everything comes from. I'm pretty sure there's some new instruments not in anything else, perhaps re-programmed from the original samples. The very first patch in the Mixed Orchestra is a belter for example, though it's similar to some Lumina patches it's differently programmed I think. There's plenty here I'll be using and putting in the template.

Thanks to all at ProjectSAM for giving me the opportunity to give it the once-over.


----------



## dinerdog (Nov 11, 2014)

Tea time! : >


----------



## Revenant (Nov 11, 2014)

According to the documentation, the only brand new patch should be the Dreamy Piano and the multis (which I assume are still made up of patches from Symphobias/Lumina, so I guess only the combinations/multis are new, not the sounds or samples themselves). But perhaps someone from PS will put us wise.


----------



## PJMorgan (Nov 11, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ 11th November 2014 said:


> Here's my fumbling rambling overview of
> all the instruments -
> 
> 
> ...




Really enjoyed your walkthroughs of OE2, I'll be adding this to OE1 when funds permit. Have you been practicing lately on the keyboard? definitely a lot less fumbling, some real nice playing there too :wink: I'm a bit of fumbler on the keyboard myself, although I do like to play but I'm much more at home on the Electric Guitar.

Thanks Guy.

Paul


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 11, 2014)

PJMorgan @ Tue Nov 11 said:


> Really enjoyed your walkthroughs of OE2, I'll be adding this to OE1 when funds permit. Have you been practicing lately on the keyboard? definitely a lot less fumbling, some real nice playing there too :wink: I'm a bit of fumbler on the keyboard myself, although I do like to play but I'm much more at home on the Electric Guitar.



Cheers Paul - I'm sure my keyboard skills have gone precisely nowhere, but I've taken to occasionally editing out stuff that's spectacularly bad in an act of global mercy.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks Guy for the video walkthroughs. Just finished watching them both and I think you cover the sounds very well.

Unfortunately I think your keyboard skills have actually improved, but I don't think enough to distract me. However, if they go on improving exponentially, they're going to have to look for another demonstrator afaic.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 11, 2014)

adriancook @ Tue Nov 11 said:


> Thanks Guy for the video walkthroughs. Just finished watching them both and I think you cover the sounds very well.
> 
> Unfortunately I think your keyboard skills have actually improved, but I don't think enough to distract me. However, if they go on improving exponentially, they're going to have to look for another demonstrator afaic.



Fear not - again, it's just a touch more editing to get rid of the absolute worst of it. Trust me, I'm still as ham-fisted as ever. I know that people like the unvarnished thing so I don't intend to get all fancy and actually work stuff out first or - perish the thought - actually record and edit midi, but its a fine line.

I think psychologically people must like hearing stuff being played either at about their level or worse, and yet the product still sounds good. Works all round when you think about it. Doesn't do me any favours as a composer of course as few will ever believe I could actually do something of worth when I'm actually trying, but I doubt my clients are subscribers to my channel....

The bottom line is trying to get an idea of the range of the product as it presents itself warts and all, try not to be too boring with the waffle and ego be damned.


----------



## mikewbragg (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes. Thanks very much Guy! Great walkthroughs. I was actually going to put off my purchase to fortify my coffers for potential black fridays sales. I think I made it half way through the multi's (I watched them first) before hitting the buy button. Oh well.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 11, 2014)

I finally caved and bought OE2. After hours and minutes of hedging. Gee, could I be more sarcastic?


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Nov 11, 2014)

I own Symphobia 1 and Orchestrator. I first wasn't interested in this but after I watched Guy's video (great and entertaining as usual) I realized that this might be a good purchase for Symphobia 1 only users since most of the patches come from Symphobia 2 & 3. There are some really lovely patches.


----------



## Valérie_D (Nov 11, 2014)

Drank my tea watching both videos..Thanks Guy for this demonstration, I think this could be a great purchase since I have only Orchestral Essentials from Project Sam.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi all,

Here's what we wrote about this on our website:

_"The sounds in Orchestral Essentials 2 were selected from other libraries in our catalog, including the Symphobia series. https://www.projectsam.com/uploaddir/documents/orchestralessentials2_programlist_nov2014.pdf (This document) shows you the origin of each program found in Orchestral Essentials 2. Each program was streamlined and tweaked to fit into the Orchestral Essentials series concept. If you already own a Symphobia volume, please take a look at this document to see what Orchestral Essentials 2 will add to your template. All instruments in Orchestral Essentials 2 are available in 1 microphone set (close or stage, depending on the instrument). In the original libraries, these instruments are available in multiple microphone sets, a more in-depth interface and, in most cases, more articulations."_

To go into more detail...

With the exception of the grand piano, Orchestral Essentials 2 comprises of sounds selected from our other products, most notably Symphobia 1, 2 and 3. You can see exactly which selections we made in the PDF document linked above.

We created the Orchestral Essentials series for composers that are on a tighter budget, but do have an interest in ProjectSAM and high quality samples. The OE series also focuses more on a no-nonsense, out-of-the-box playing experience, as opposed to a focus on more features and tweakability in the full libraries.

We do believe Orchestral Essentials 2 can be of value to users who already own some of our titles. Here is why:

- 33 Multis brand-new Multis
- Multis use a very wide range of instruments (instead of instruments within one specific full library only)
- Very easy on RAM and CPU (compared to the full libraries)
- Re-designed programs and combinations

If there's anything still unclear, let us know!

On behalf of the SAM Team,

Maarten


----------



## AC986 (Nov 12, 2014)

I just noticed you need Kontakt 5.4 so that leaves me out of any purchase at this time.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you, Maarten. Very informative.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 12, 2014)

Took quite a while to download but it's up and running now and it's wonderful.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 13, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Tue Nov 11 said:


> adriancook @ Tue Nov 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Guy for the video walkthroughs. Just finished watching them both and I think you cover the sounds very well.
> ...



No one cares about how well anyone plays as long as the sound is good. And the sound is good. None of your clients will care or even ask about your playing, which is definitely improving anyway, as long as the finished article is good and sounds good.

Actually, I think you're already at a better level now than most of your listeners and you need to watch out for that in case of future, petty jealousies arising.

The amount of clams I make just on one pass is generally mind boggling but I'm too old to care anymore.

Anyway, I have now just updated Kontakt (which I didn't want to do in the middle of a project) to accommodate this library and based on your videos I am going to buy it. I received good advice from you previously on the EZ 2 drum library and have not bought anything since then, so I am going to go for this one. I feel it's going to be very useful for what I do.


----------

